# Photos from Dresdner Ostern 2015 (Germany)



## Felix (Apr 3, 2015)

I managed to take some photos at the annual Orchid exhibition (with sale) in Dresden (no guarantee for the names).

Phragmipedium caudatum









Phragmipedium Arrangement









Phalaenopsis lueddemanniana





Phalaenopsis lobbii





Paphiopedilum Wössner Wolke





Paphiopedilum rothschildianum





Paphiopedilum micranthum





Paphiopedilum malipoense





Paphiopedilum micranthum and other





Paphiopedilum kolapakingii


----------



## Felix (Apr 3, 2015)

Paphiopedilum haynaldianum





Paphiopedilum hangianum x malipoense





Paphiopedilum bellatulum





Paphiopedilum arrangement





Another Paphiopedilum arrangement





Red Phragmipedium





Rhyncholaelia digbyana





Cattleya loddigesii





Cattleya intermedia





Cattleya intermedia


----------



## Felix (Apr 3, 2015)

Angolycaste Olympus 'Rex'





Cattleya Beatriz Kunning x loddigesii





A few different Cattleya intermedia





Pleurothallis





Pleione





Pleione grandiflora





Phragmipedium richteri 'Anja'









Phragmipedium caudatum (giganteum?)





Phalaenopsis stuartiana f. nobilis


----------



## Felix (Apr 3, 2015)

Phalaenopsis gigantea x Brother Ambo Passion





Paraphalaenopsis labukensis





Paphiopedilum





Paphiopedilum





Paphiopedilum villosum f. album









Paphiopedilum urbanianum









Paphiopedilum Supersuk





Paphiopedilum sukhakulii f. album


----------



## Felix (Apr 3, 2015)

Paphiopedilum St. Swithin x gardineri





Paphiopedilum sangii





Paphiopedilum rothschildianum





Paphiopedilum mohrianum





Paphiopedilum Lola Bird





Paphiopedilum lawrenceanum





Paphiopedilum Hans Strahl





Paphiopedilum hangianum


----------



## Felix (Apr 3, 2015)

Paphiopedilum hangianum





Paphiopedilum hainanense





Paphiopedilum emersonii x micranthum





Paphiopedilum ceramense





Paphiopedilum Bel Royal









Paphiopedilum argus





Paphiopedilum Angela









Cattleya schroederae





Cattleya schroederae


----------



## Justin (Apr 3, 2015)

nice thank you!


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 3, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes, thanks for taking all of those photos and sharing them with us. Love the hangianums. It was nice that most if not all photos had names. Thanks again, I appreciate your effort.


----------



## troy (Apr 3, 2015)

Excellent!!!!!!! Thank you for the mini vacation


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 3, 2015)

Stunning plants & displays!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2015)

Great. Thanks for sharing. Did you see any other STF'rs there? What did you get?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the pictures. The hangs are great, and also that Phalaenopsis stuartiana f. nobilis is very impressive!!!


----------



## Felix (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm glad you like some of the photos. 

As I know now Jean from Luxemburg was there too, maybe he took some photos as well. 

I found the Paph. hangianum also very nice and liked the lemonlike smell a lot, so I bought one in flower (which whilted now). Besides, I got:

Phalaenopsis equestris (flower: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16790213317/)

A big Phalaenopsis cornu-cervi f. chattaladae (https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16967662616/)

Phalaenopsis corningiana

Phalaenopsis chibae

Laelia purpurata var. carnea

Dracula chestertonii


----------



## Cat (Apr 3, 2015)

Very lovely pictures. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 4, 2015)

Felix, you took an awful number of good pics, better than mine!!!! Bravo!!!! I will check if I have some that you did not yet show here and post them!!!! Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 4, 2015)

It was nice to meet Liina (lipelgas here in ST)

Here some suppl. pics:












































Jean


----------



## orcoholic (Apr 4, 2015)

Most amazing displays I've ever seen. Gotta get to this show. Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 4, 2015)

2 more pics:











Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2015)

Very nice -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks Felix and Jean for the great shots. Tons of beautiful plants. Is that one of the bigger shows in Germany?


----------



## Felix (Apr 5, 2015)

Thank you Jean for your wonderful photos! 



> Is that one of the bigger shows in Germany?



Yes, it's the biggest. They even say it's the biggest in europe.


----------



## fibre (Apr 5, 2015)

Thank you both for your effort to post all those pics!
Jean, your pics look wonderful! You've found some very special plants there to record. Do you remember that P. druryi? What nursery showed this Paph?


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 5, 2015)

There were many beauties at that show.... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## polyantha (Apr 5, 2015)

Thats a superb kolo on pic 10 in the background. Look at the color! Reminds me of 'Riopelle'.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 6, 2015)

fibre said:


> ...... Do you remember that P. druryi? What nursery showed this Paph?



It must have been Herrenhäuser Gärten from Hannover! As well for the micranthum glanceanula!

Jean


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for posting photos of beautiful orchids! 
Joy to eyes and mind! 

By the way, is it just me or others think two pictures of Paph. Lola Bird (emersonii x micranthum) looks mislabeled and actually Liberty Taiwan (hangianum x micranthum)?

The group shot of micranthum and vietnamense looks to have Lola Bird in the back. 


White Lycaste, phalaenopsis stuartiana var. nobilis, paph. hangianum group shot, all very nice!!!


----------



## fibre (Apr 6, 2015)

JeanLux said:


> It must have been Herrenhäuser Gärten from Hannover! As well for the micranthum glanceanula!
> 
> Jean



Thank you Jean!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 6, 2015)

So many beauties! Thanks Jean.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice, especially the albinistic micranthum and the Serapis. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Secundino (Apr 9, 2015)

SO nice - thanks for sharing!


----------

